#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Буддизм для начинающих" Чодрон Тубтен

## Поляков

Вышла книга американской монахини Чодрон Тубтен "Буддизм для начинающих".

М.: Эксмо, 2012
60 x 84 1/16, 2000 экз., 264 стр., твердый переплет, ил.
Перевод с английского Константина Пурыгина

Это почти идеальная книга для начинающих и тех, кто хочет больше узнать об одной из старейших в мире религий от одного из самых авторитетных специалистов. В форме вопросов и ответов Тубтен Чодрон рассказывает об основных принципах и ключевых идеях буддизма: для чего нужен буддизм, кем был Будда, что дает медитация, как определить карму и многое другое.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/5200

----------

Dechen Norzang (15.06.2012), Ануруддха (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.06.2012)

----------

